# 2 Night loop N. Georgia Backpacking Trip



## Mr. Fishunt

All,
I'm trying to figure out a loop trip in North Georgia.

The only prerequisites are:
1. moderate
2. crossing a trout stream or two
3. not a lot of people
4. safe place to park

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## horse2292

Head to the closest book store. There are lots of books with tiltles like "North Ga Hiking Trails".  I have one titled "50 North GA Hiking trails". They give Coordinates, directions, and a very detailed discription of the trail. Mine has a map for each trail and lists them by difficulty.


----------



## allenww

*Two night loop*

Because of the way north Georgia has been developed - ie, small towns in the valleys, and trails linking summits - 
it is tough to come up with a loop.  Most of the trails are linear, not circular. 

I believe that most folks who walk it would tell you that the "Swag of the Blue Ridge" is the prettiest 16 miles of
trail in Georgia.  But one reason it is pretty is because it is tough (you begin in Unicoi gap, for instance, and climb a little over seven hundred feet out of the gap in the first mile or so) and fairly remote for a handy pickup. But that is why it hasn't been "loved to death", and the relative lack of campers and walkers is gives it a wilderness feel.  The pickup for that section is off, I think, 76.  If you ever do it, 
it will have a special place in your mind for a long time. 
If you are over twenty, it is an overnight trip.  The entire section is part of the Appalachian Trail; you will not get lost. 

   wa


----------



## horse2292

Not trying to argue but there are alot of loop trails available. These trail books have great info.


----------



## rockerZ71

I don't have them here right now otherwise I would look some up for you, but in addition to the books mentioned I suggest picking up a few of the "Trails Illustrated" maps that cover N. GA.  That way you can find a loop and trout streams are visible on the maps.


----------



## Knowledge97

Get the Appalachian Trail map it is very helpful; it shows elevation changes and exact distances. The map is by the Appalachian Trail Conservancy.


----------



## greene_dawg

Cohutta Wilderness

Park at Dally Gap. Hike Hemp Top -> penitentiary branch -> Jacks River

It's about 13 miles. The hike down Pen Branch is fairly steep and I think there are 16 crossings of Jacks so you might not consider it moderate but there isn't a whole lot of up and down. The crossing from pen branch upstream are mostly knee deep depending on recent rainfall. Camp near the intersection of Jacks and Pen Branch the first night and about 12 crossing upstream on Jacks the second night. Plenty of fishing and there is also the option of dayhiking down to Jacks River Falls from the first days camp... Feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll be happy to get you more details.


----------



## greene_dawg

Also, I noticed you're looking for "not a lot of people". Just kleep in mind that with prime backpacking season right around the corner, most any trail worth hiking is going to have some traffic. Jacks gets its fair share but it's sister stream (Conasuaga River) gets much less but I don't know of a moderate loop. If it's a fishing trip you might want to consider hiking in and setting up a basecamp, fishing for two days, and then hiking back out the way you came...


----------



## antique41

Not N.Ga, but the Fire's Creek Rim trail in NC is one of the best loop trails around.  Tough in spots, but no one is ever there.  About 26 miles.  You climb to about 5000 feet, and stay around that height until you come down at the end.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Loop*

All,
thanks for the feedback.
We ended up taking two trucks and hiking from Sandy ford to HWY 28 on the Chatooga River trail.
GREAT TRIP!  Good time with me and my two boys!
This was the first time I've backpacked in years and I wonder why it's taken me so long to get back into it.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Vineyardhunter

will the DNR give or sell maps of local forests that actually show the trails??


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Vineyardhunter said:


> will the DNR give or sell maps of local forests that actually show the trails??



USFS does. They "sorta" maintain the trails.


----------



## walkinboss01

Pick up "The hiking trails of north Georgia" by Tim Homan. This book has served me well.


----------



## greene_dawg

Mr. Fishunt said:


> All,
> thanks for the feedback.
> We ended up taking two trucks and hiking from Sandy ford to HWY 28 on the Chatooga River trail.
> GREAT TRIP!  Good time with me and my two boys!
> This was the first time I've backpacked in years and I wonder why it's taken me so long to get back into it.
> 
> Regards,
> Mr. Fishunt



Awesome man!


----------

